
GOG offering Fallout, Fallout 2, and Fallout Tactics for free - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/12/psa-gog-offering-fallout-fallout-2-and-fallout-tactics-for-free/
======
aroch
GOG is also currently under such high load, it fails to work most of the time.
Ah well, I already own all three games.

The Fallout series is pretty fantastic though and worth a play (or revisit)

------
Vaskivo
Highly recommended! Fallout 2 made me "jump" from JRPGs to WRPGs.

Too bad I already have the games... twice.

~~~
gordaco
I already have the games on physical format, but there's no downside to having
digital copies of them, for free and legally :).

These random things are what make me love GOG (I have like 50-60 games there,
and counting); I'd rather have more GOGs and less Steams.

------
brickcap
What? This news made my day. Thanks :)

------
felipebueno
Thanks, man! :)

